# The relocation of the Abu Simbel temples - Egypt



## Timeshifter (Sep 14, 2020)

I came across this whilst watching an episode from _Here_

This is another one of those places that was buried for millennia (Carved in 12,060 bc according to the msn)  then uncovered when someone tripped over the top of it in the early 1900's (where have we heard this before)

here is the location pre move:




There's a whole load of mainstream narrative here, lots to find with simple searches.

What I don't understand is, lots of other monuments were destroyed, sold off or allowed or be buried, but his one had to be saved. Why? And why remove these temples just to make way for a lake/ water storage?

Surely they could have had this lake go a different route? Why go to the time, effort and cost of carving up an relocating the whole thing a few hundred yards away?

What was really going on here? Are they hiding something, changing something? 

here is how it appears now:


Here is a video of the supposed removal, although tbh this could be a carefully choreographed load of b#####cks. It seems utterly ridiculous to me. 


A few interesting words from the narrator

27.50 'An age which saves him from crumbling, with the help of synthetic resin injections'....

Love to hear the forums thoughts

cheers





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: The relocation of the Abu Simbel temples - Egypt


----------



## Obssessedstudent (Jan 4, 2021)

The whole narrative of Egypt being "ancient" is highly suspect, especially when you have Henri Stierlin saying the Nefertiti bust is a fake,
fake Nefertiti bust

Countless temples being moved around or "glued" together...
Along with the fact that Scott Creighton wrote a book called "the great Pyramid hoax", which shows many valid points.

Not to mention, until fairly recently, people didn't even know there were other pyramids around the world, countless other and some quite large like the hidden one in Syria and some in Greece.  

Definitely something going on.

I even think the Sphinx was moved, especially when i compare the current positioning to antique photos


----------

